# In an attemp to help shadowxp



## boogers_ (Feb 12, 2007)

my sig, oh and this...








ps. I go by claudek on other forums incase you see me use that name on my sigs.


----------



## Costello (Feb 12, 2007)

both are very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




where did you get that Phoenix Wright picture from?


----------



## shadowboy (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, very awesome.  I also was wondering about the PW pic.  Could you provide a render?


----------



## boogers_ (Feb 12, 2007)

got it on the japanese pw site


----------



## fischju_original (Feb 12, 2007)

that would look great on a t-shirt, you should send it to penny arcade or jinx and see if they will buy it


----------



## [M]artin (Feb 12, 2007)

*Verrrrry snazzy.*


----------



## ShadowXP (Feb 12, 2007)

Dude they are so groovy! (now look at my sig)


----------



## Mehdi (Feb 12, 2007)

QUOTE(boogers_ @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> my sig, oh and this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




FRIGGIN SWEEEEEEEEEEt.

Id buy the t-shirt!


----------



## mcbey (Feb 12, 2007)

Well I just made my first sig ever yesterday. [currently in use]

Kind of fials in comparison with these


----------



## dice (Feb 13, 2007)

QUOTE(mcbey @ Feb 12 2007 said:


> Well I just made my first sig ever yesterday. [currently in use]
> 
> Kind of fials in comparison with these


I've seen worse


----------



## Deleted member 49417 (Feb 14, 2007)

That's great! Nice PW sig and your sig too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. How'd you make it? Like that style. Probably make a background with it.


----------



## boogers_ (Feb 14, 2007)

_How'd you make it? Like that style. Probably make a background with it._

For the sig? or the pw thingy?

For the sig, I used a brush on the back, and another vector brush. You can either find some vector brushes on deviant art or something, or make your own. Add scan lines and a mosaic and that's pretty much it.

For the pw thing, I spent some more time using the pentool the cresents were made with the circular marquee tool.


----------



## AlphaPrime (Feb 14, 2007)

...


----------

